# AutoPage RS-650 Plus lighting problem



## Wags391 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have an AutoPage RS-650 Plus, yes it's old and cheap, but it works! Almost! The lights stopped flashing long ago like they are supposed to when I arm or disarm the alarm. I finally got into the wiring today and notice the H2 white 5-pin connector has a burn and slightly melted plastic on pin 2, "White- Parking Light Relay Output." As far as I can tell, all other wires are good. The installation manual says this about this pin/wire:
-----
H2: 5 PIN WIRE HARNESS:
H2/1. RED / WHITE WIRE –PARKING LIGHT RELAY INPUT —
The RED/WHITE wire is the input to the flashing parking light relay. The
connection of the RED/WHITE wire will determine the output polarity of
the flashing parking light relay.
If the vehicle you are working on has +12volt switched parking lights,
you don’t need to connect this wire. This wire is already connected to
+12volt.
If the vehicle’s parking lights are ground switched, cut the RED/WHITE
wire, connect the RED/WHITE wire to chassis ground.
-----
Could this be a bad relay? Or could it be something bad within the AutoPage module itself?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Wags391 said:


> I have an AutoPage RS-650 Plus, yes it's old and cheap, but it works! Almost! The lights stopped flashing long ago like they are supposed to when I arm or disarm the alarm. I finally got into the wiring today and notice the H2 white 5-pin connector has a burn and slightly melted plastic on pin 2, "White- Parking Light Relay Output." As far as I can tell, all other wires are good. The installation manual says this about this pin/wire:
> -----
> H2: 5 PIN WIRE HARNESS:
> H2/1. RED / WHITE WIRE –PARKING LIGHT RELAY INPUT —
> ...


 Could be anything, the parking lights could have back feed the wire if there is no fuse, Use a test light on the output wire see if it has a signal still.


----------



## Wags391 (Mar 12, 2010)

When putting a test light on the output pin, should I have to arm/disarm the system in order to see signal?


----------



## Wags391 (Mar 12, 2010)

I put the test light on the output pin and disarmed and armed the vehicle. No signal. I did hear and feel the relay switching in the AutoPage unit itself. I assume it's just not making it out and there's nothing I can do.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

if it is a type b door system then it should need a ground to arm


----------



## Wags391 (Mar 12, 2010)

lcurle said:


> if it is a type b door system then it should need a ground to arm


I'm not having a problem arming/disarming or unlocking/locking the doors. It's just the lights not flashing when arming/disarming.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I understand that, still the parking light output on the white wire is a +/- depending on the jumper relay. Some cars require a negative(ground) source to flash the lights, others need a 12+ source.


----------



## Wags391 (Mar 12, 2010)

I understand that. What am I supposed to check though? I've looked through all the wires. Everything is still connected where it should be, as far as I can tell. I checked the grounds through each harness that had a ground wire on it and they all checked out. +12V wires on each harness checked out as well. Continuity to wires from harnesses to OEM wires checked out also. The only thing that doesn't check out is the signal from the AutoPage box light output pin when arming/disarming. Does that mean something inside the box is wrong and I have to send it in?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Wags391 said:


> I understand that. What am I supposed to check though? I've looked through all the wires. Everything is still connected where it should be, as far as I can tell. I checked the grounds through each harness that had a ground wire on it and they all checked out. +12V wires on each harness checked out as well. Continuity to wires from harnesses to OEM wires checked out also. The only thing that doesn't check out is the signal from the AutoPage box light output pin when arming/disarming. Does that mean something inside the box is wrong and I have to send it in?


 what Lee is saying is it may be putting out a negative signal to parking lights or at least need one to make them flash depending on the car and year, that is why the wire says either ground or 12 volt so as to know what to give the relay to pass on as a signal. You may have a bad relay in the unit, I have seen that before especially on older units.If you hear a clicking noise than you should be good there at least.

If you have a newer test light(built in fuse reset) than you can test for ground also, if not I just hook the ground wire from the test light to 12 power than test your wire (USE CAUTION HERE AS YOU WILL NOW BE FEEDING 12 VOLTS INTO ANYTHING YOU PROBE WITH IT).


----------

